# itching



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

I just started BVT on my husband 2 days ago. We started with his knee and ankle and so far it looks like we're going to have good results. The first time we did 2 stings on each then today we did 3 on each. His ankle doesn't welt or swell much but it itches intensely. Is this normal and what do you do for the itch or do you do nothing. So far he chooses to do nothing because he doesn't want to chance stopping the good effects like pain relief.
He has a back injury we need to treat. I don't know the L whats but it's in the middle of his back. Any suggestions for where I should sting and how many to start with?
We are beekeepers and have been interested in BVT for sometime and after reading this forum he decided we had to try it. He hates taking pain pills and they don't help the pain in his knee and ankle anyway. He said the stings stopped the pain. We will be thrilled if he can get the same results with his back.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know the answers to your questions, but I attended a presentation a few months ago on Apitherapy and the gentleman gave out some websites.

American Apitherapy Society - www.apitherapy.org

Also, www.apitherapy.com and www.beevenom.com. Check those out and good luck!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

For me it varies, some stings itch intensely and some don't. I was stung 3 times today, none are itching at the moment. I also choose to ignore them when they do itch.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

2-3 stings and then 3 stings 48 hours sounds like of venum.
You might back down on the dose and it's frequency!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We were told by an apitherapist to start out slow with number of stings and to sting 3 times a week.....gradually building up. We were also told to not re-sting an area until it was through with the welts/swelling/redness. In other words, rotate locations.

One thing to do for itching is to make small cloth bags with dried rice in them. Heat in the microwave for just a little bit and put the warm rice bag on the area. You can even do this immediately after stinging.

In just a few weeks, more than likely, your husband will get used to the venom and will not itch any more. 

Our apitherapist taught us the areas to sting: 
-- along the spine (pairs an inch apart with spine in middle. Travel up or down 2 inches.)
-- location of injury or pain, etc.
-- if it hurts, she said sting it
-- trigger spots along the nerve pathways. Found by pressing firmly with thumb. 
-- sting scars, especially surgical scars 

We iced an area first prior to stinging at the recommendation of the apitherapist. Helps reduce/eliminate the pain.

She also told us not to sting on an empty stomach and no alcohol 24 hrs. before or after. She told us to leave the stingers in 15 minutes before removing them.


----------



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. A special thanks to Bee Bliss. Your info is very helpful.


----------

